# Wood Species



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi I know how hard it is to Identify wood species just from a cut log but hoping some one may be able to help.
The following shots were were cut around Stafford CT.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried looking this up in a book I have on wood, but it requires a microscopic inspection of a paper thin sample. I'm at a disadvantage since that's an East Coast tree. The only tree I've seen out here with bark like that was willow.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 
Thank you for taking the time to having a look.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

pal said:


> Hi I know how hard it is to Identify wood species just from a cut log but hoping some one may be able to help.
> The following shots were were cut around Stafford CT.
> View attachment 397573
> View attachment 397575


The bark looks like maple


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi kywoodchopper thank you was leaning towards maple for the same reason


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My best guess is also maple, but I frequently use this website when I want to identify wood. HobbitHouse Wood ID site

At least it's another source for the information.

Charley


----------

